# M5board.com Event at Koenigseggs premises!



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

All gorgeous photos taken by Peter @ Peter Franzén - Fotograf - Hem

Enjoy some of Swedens weekend cars.


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

Borsta said:


>


2300rpm at 110mph  Gotta love the torque hahahaha


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Lots of money lined up there . .great cars and great pics . . .love the King-Egg :thumbsup: . . . it's says: Out of my way . .mob!


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

A small movie as well;

YouTube - Battle at the Koenigsegg air field


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Koenigseeeeeeggggggg is pure sex.:bowdown1: 

The more I see the 997 Turbo the uglier it gets!!uke: uke:


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

DCD said:


> The more I see the 997 Turbo the uglier it gets!!uke: uke:


I totally agree Dino, it sure is a big design failure!

But you have got to love the new GT3, perfect in any way. :bowdown1:


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never been keen on the club sport decals

But those are some fantastic photos of some fantastic cars - thanks for sharing


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Borsta said:


> I totally agree Dino, it sure is a big design failure!
> 
> But you have got to love the new GT3, perfect in any way. :bowdown1:


Absolutely. I spent 1 day on track with the 997 TT & 997 GT3 and the GT3 is by far the better car. Gotta love the turbo's torque but the GT3 is the faster car on track.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

DCD said:


> Koenigseeeeeeggggggg is pure sex.:bowdown1:


x 2 !


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Ver nice pictures, thx for sharing.

The only thing rivaling an Koenigsegg is the Pagani Zonda imo. They both are two of the most breath taking cars that are still being build


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

There are 2 cars that i like in the video,1 is the Königsegg,everything else is just boring(997TT sucks,to expensive for what you get)

Second is the Z06 is much better then a 997TT,cheaper and more fun:bowdown1:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Absolutely incredible photo's ... thanks for sharing them.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Wow...great pics. All that's missing is a GTR!!!:squintdan :squintdan


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Quality pics ,thanks for sharing them :thumbsup:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Drool drool drool.......

My mate jeff is packing up his stuff and going to live in Sweden in a few weeks time.........

Guess where he will be working 










Looking forward to visiting him. I will post up some pics when I do:smokin:

I am sure he will post on this thread real soon:chuckle:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

fooking gorgeous cars!!!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fantastic pics - thank for sharing.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

really nice pics!:clap:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

GREAT PICS, that Koenigseg is SICK! Where's GTR?


----------



## Bream (Feb 9, 2002)

Nice pics, shame I'm not there for another couple of weeks or else I could have joined you all and said hi. :shy: 

The Koenigsegg is pretty special, even if I do say so myself, watch out for Geneva 2007, it gets even more special  :flame:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

GTRJack said:


> GREAT PICS, that Koenigseg is SICK! Where's GTR?


Unfortunately Jonas has left Koenisegg, otherwise i'm sure his 32 GTR would have been there. 
Maybe thats the position Dave Wilkins friend is filling? An electrician by any chance Dave?


----------



## Bream (Feb 9, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> Drool drool drool.......
> 
> My mate jeff is packing up his stuff and going to live in Sweden in a few weeks time.........
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, me old buddy :wavey: 

You're welcome to come over any time mate, of course a personal factory tour will follow :thumbsup: But I can't guarantee a test drive :runaway:


----------



## Bream (Feb 9, 2002)

paul creed said:


> Unfortunately Jonas has left Koenisegg, otherwise i'm sure his 32 GTR would have been there.
> Maybe thats the position Dave Wilkins friend is filling? An electrician by any chance Dave?


Not quite, but my Dad was so I know my stuff  

I'm the new Vice President of Operations, or Ops Manager if you like  

Can't wait to get there, so so much to do :squintdan


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Ahh cool. Now i know where to get my Geneva Press kit that Jonas was going to send me.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow, simply wow - thanks so much for sharing.

Dale


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

i need clean boxers.......


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pix. A lot of quality machinery out there - looks like plenty of fun. Thanks for posting.

Cya O!


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

A bit more on the CCX;

Koenigsegg CCX - Google Video


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

ex pics thanks for sharing !


----------

